# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Как вы обновляете Windows?

## XP user

Почему именно так?
Коментарии приветствуются.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Не считаю нужным мне обновлять систему - никак ее не обновляю. 
Шанс того, что ко мне что-то заберется, эксплуатируя брешь в системе, просто минимален и им можно пренебречь.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ivaemon

Раз в месяц включаю соотв. службы и захожу на майкрософтовский сайт через Справку и поддержку, выбираю, что нужно (в основном критические обновления).
Этого варианта вроде в списке нет.

----------


## XP user

> Раз в месяц включаю соотв. службы и захожу на майкрософтовский сайт через Справку и поддержку, выбираю, что нужно (в основном критические обновления).
> Этого варианта вроде в списке нет.


Гм. Не предусмотрел. 
1) Службу автоматические обновления + BITS включаете, нет? 
2) Вас случайно не перенаправляют на Технет?

1) В принципе можно рассматрывать как
- Автоматическое обновление (+ установка вручную),
нет?
2) Это будет вариант Технет

P.S.: Могу в крайнем случае удалить опрос и создать новый.

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

> Гм. Не предусмотрел. 
> 1) Службу автоматические обновления + BITS включаете, нет?


Приходится, иначе не хочет искать. Да, поставлю 2-й вариант, особой разницы нет.
[/quote]2) Вас случайно не перенаправляют на Технет?
[/quote]
А адресочек можно? а то заглянул сейчас в поиск, да все что-то не то...

----------


## XP user

> А адресочек можно? а то заглянул сейчас в поиск, да все что-то не то...


http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-oct.mspx
Хотя скорее всего нет... Я это так делаю. Не требуется никаких служб. Я там выбираю соответствующую ОС. Так как у меня Windows - английская, мне ничего менять не надо. Иначе придётся менять язык на Русский для каждого отдельного обновления. Английские патчи на русской ОС не устанавливаются и наоборот.

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

Спасибо.
Ага, вот оно:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/r...tCriteria=date
как раз для русской винды.

----------


## XP user

> Не считаю нужным мне обновлять систему - никак ее не обновляю. 
> Шанс того, что ко мне что-то заберется, эксплуатируя брешь в системе, просто минимален и им можно пренебречь.


Признаю, что это возможно, но какие-нибудь системные меры вы приняли, я предполагаю? Программы защиты в принципе не могут защищать непропатченную систему.

Paul

----------


## Гриша

Паул, почему запрос сделали закрытым? Интереснее когда есть ники  :Smiley: 

P.S. использую автоапдейт с ручной установкой ( не люблю когда что-то грузится без моего ведома, аллергия на такие действия  :Smiley:  ) ...

----------


## priv8v

> Признаю, что это возможно, но какие-нибудь системные меры вы приняли, я предполагаю? Программы защиты в принципе не могут защищать непропатченную систему.


естественно. 
+ стоит учитывать что у меня не один комп :Smiley: . виртуалки тоже имеются. а от каспера я юзаю только его фв и хипс :Smiley:  на своей основной системе, кстати.

----------


## XP user

> Паул, почему запрос сделали закрытым? Интереснее когда есть ники


Для большей объективности. Мне впринципе не нравятся открытые опросы. Люди могут тогда либо отказаться, либо голосовать 'как положено', хотя это, может быть, не то, что хотели бы. В случае с Windows Updates это не так существенно, конечно, но всё же...

Paul

----------


## [quote]

Дето раз в месяц запускаю руками упомянутые службы и выбираю "получить список доступных обновлений". Потом его гляжу и выбираю, че имхо надо. Не юзаю ваще ИЕ, Зашитника, Фрэймворк, дык зачем для них обновленье качать, ну и всяки не критичныи тоже. А откуда они так тогда качаются? 2 вариант да? Сори, нажал 3.

----------


## XP user

> Не юзаю ваще ИЕ, Зашитника, Фрэймворк,


То, чем не пользуетесь отключите обязательно как следует, особенно службу Net.Runtime + ASP.Net. Даже если несколько из ваших программ пользуются Net.Framework, службу обязательно отключите. Достаточно, чтобы Net.Framework была установлена и всё будет работать как положено. 

Paul

----------


## [quote]

Да да. Уже вроде все повыключал. В установке и удалении, где компоненты виндоус, фрэймворки все и его в службах нет тепер, служба зашитника, и ешо брендмауер драйвер и служба, и центр безопасности ешо весь. Вроде так? А антивирус и фаервол у меня другие. А ИЕ поумолчнию автономно и в фаерволе закрытый.

----------


## pig

Дома исключительно руками, потому как стоит пиратка (хотя есть купленная лицензия). На работе есть WSUS, руками обновляю только контроллеры домена, потому как желаю время для перезагрузки выбирать самостоятельно. И ещё пара серверов не обновляется из принципа "чем меньше шевелишь, тем надёжнее работает". Самое смешное, что один из этой пары - почтовый & прокси. Но от атак извне он прикрыт железным файрволом, а изнути через дыры в IE атаковать некому, пользователей активных там нет.

----------


## sergey888

Итак все по порядку. Установлена пиратка. 
Во-первых изначально у меня отключено автоматическое обновление и Internet Explorer полностью выведен из строя по совету p2u

Итак мои действия.
1) Подключаю Internet Explorer
2) Пуск -) Microsoft Update -) Меня переносит вот сюда http://www.update.microsoft.com/micr...ult.aspx?ln=ru
и там жму "Выбор дополнительных обновлений" -) Выбираю из списка нужные мне обновления, блокирую ненужные и обновляюсь.
3) Отключаю Internet Explorer(до следующего обновления)

----------


## ananas

> Дето раз в месяц запускаю руками упомянутые службы и выбираю "получить список доступных обновлений". Потом его гляжу и выбираю, че имхо надо...


Да. У меня напоминалка стоит на последнюю субботу месяца. И еще иногда прошу винду подыскать обновления не для винды, а для стороннего ПО.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Даже не знаю как винда обновляется. А что ее нужно обновлять? :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

Раньше обновлял, а сейчас нет. Во-первых как и priv8v считаю, что вероятность взлома моей системы через уязвимости ОС близится к нулю. Во-вторых сейчас у меня довольно медленный интернет (64 кбит\сек). Просто не хочу тратить время на загрузку заплаток.

----------


## XP user

> Даже не знаю как винда обновляется. А что ее нужно обновлять?


Угу... Ходят слухи, что это для замены одних бэкдоров другими... 

Paul

----------


## maXmo

Немного печально, что не ставятся проги, требующие сп2  :Sad:  но пока большого желания обновляться не имею.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-на работе: "Автоматическое обновление+ автоматическая установка"  ...не мной заведено - не мне отменять 
-дома: "Автоматическая проверка наличия обновлений, решение о загрузке и установке принимаются мной"

----------


## Quazar

автоапдейт выключил и не обновляю вообще..  от греха подальше.. Система работает исправно. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу))

----------


## Титов Петр

Вообще ничего не обновляю, кроме антивирусных баз. Раз в полгода переустанавливаю систему и ставлю свеженькие программы.

----------


## Evgueny

использую сборку WinXP VLK и оттуда её обновляю

----------


## naik212006

Дома работаю под ограниченным пользователем, поэтому сам выбираю то, что нужно и сам устанавливаю. :Cheesy:

----------


## fotorama

все автоматом и не парюсь  :Cheesy:

----------


## Игорь

Если бы обновление означало улучшение, я бы обновлял ОС, а так, не очень хочется... :Beer:

----------


## Serrrgio

Дома в локальной сети и на работе подняты WSUS с автоматическим одобрением "Критические обновления, Обновления системы безопасности", на клиентах настроено автоматическая загрузка и установка, больше не парюсь.

на работе поднял WSUS после того как kido за 3 часа положил сеть из 30 кампов...

----------


## KosMos_pv

Поначалу нее обновлял, но после атаки кидо решил обновляться, правда пришлось сперва поптеть и найти патчик для входа на сайт обнов, иначе отфутболивали из-за пиратки  :Cheesy:  а так службы отключены, все проверяю вручную и ставлю в основном только критические заплатки.

----------


## Alexey R

Не обновляю Windows.

----------


## Nvidia

Что-то сильно важное Винда обновляет сама...
А в большинстве случаев выдаёт: Щёлкните,чтобы загрузить эти обновления..
И я уже оттуда выбираю...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Если бы обновление означало улучшение, я бы обновлял ОС, а так, не очень хочется...


Вообще то с обновлениями системы почти оббой антивирус лучше работает...
например,не было обновлений на компе и комп тормозил...Ничего не понять было..
А как переустановила да загрузила обновления безопасности,сразу  вирусняк А-Коннект вылез...
Так что я за обновления... Система должна сама как-то защищаться...
Даже белеет время от времени панель - пять минут и панель снова в норме! Даже не было отключения от нета, как раньше...
так что я свой голос отдаю "ЗА!" обновление системы!

----------


## Matias

Регулярно обновляю систему. В настройках автоматического обновления выбран вариант "Уведомлять, но не загружать и не устанавливать автоматически".

----------


## Buldozer

Не обновляю так как иногда работаю с древним софтом. Есть вероятность повреждения.

----------


## Damien

> Есть вероятность повреждения.


операционной системы? Ага...

----------


## Buldozer

> операционной системы? Ага...


этого софта(древнего)

----------


## taloran

> Так что я за обновления... Система должна сама как-то защищаться...


Мало ли чего она должна... Обновления сами по себе систему не защитят. Они лишь устряняют уязвимости в качестве "заплаток".




> так что я свой голос отдаю "ЗА!" обновление системы!


Вручную можно. Но необязательно

----------


## Apolo

Ставлю во вкладке Автоматическое Обновление: Уведомлять, но не загружать и не устанавливать их автоматически. При таком способе есть возможность выбрать обновления и отказаться от нежелательных обновлений(например: проверка на подлинность). :Smiley:

----------


## neotrance

Уже отключили это дело! 
В последний раз когда обновлялся чета не так пошло, начали выскакивать ошибки за оштбкой. А потом и вообще все накрылось, пришлось переустанавливать систему! Утратил очень много полезной информации!!!
Винда лицензионная!
Боимся мы этого (обновления) теперь :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

> В последний раз когда обновлялся чета не так пошло, начали выскакивать ошибки за оштбкой. А потом и вообще все накрылось, пришлось переустанавливать систему! Утратил очень много полезной информации!!!


Тут явно не сами обновления виноваты. Причиной скорее всего были косяки в файловой системе. Не стоит забывать о профилактике. Ну и о резервном копировании своей полезной информации, надеюсь, Вы тоже слышали?
Так что надо не бояться, а включать hands.exe + brain.dll  :Smiley:

----------


## Stone777

Автоматическое обновление (+ установка вручную)
Когда все делается в свое время, проблем меньше бывает....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mastamikes

*Синауридзе Александр*
*XP user*, XD ухаха, а я то думал, как бэкдоры менять! )))
Обновления вручную только выбираю, а грузит и инсталлит автоматом

----------


## Snake_man

Вручную, потому что не хочу чтоб система мне скачала какое-то ненужное обновление.

Например есть такое обновление, которое додаёт поиск в нижнюю планку, но этот поиск мне не нужен.

----------


## Dog78

Автоматическое обновление (+ установка вручную)
Оптимальный вариант - система загружает обновления, а ты выбираешь, что установить.

----------


## Stas567

Не знаю причём тут сайт технет, но обычно сам, когда есть время, через windows update загружаю и устанавливаю обновления.

----------


## Soft

Незнаю, лично я все обовления автоматом ставлю. И для ОС хорошо и мне лучше.  :Smiley:

----------


## Татарин

Пока сидел на XP - делал только вручную. Качать гигабайты во времена диал-апа было несколько проблематично, да и нервировало. До сих пор силен в памяти патч, помогающий воспроизводить какой-то DVD с "Белоснежкой"!

----------


## tmvs

Руками обновляю. После того, как Word решил поставить сотню обновлений и мне после этого пришлось делать восстановление системы...

----------

